# Thai Chilli Sorbet



## Haggis (Jan 24, 2005)

Made this on the weekend, I loved it. Don't be frightened by the chilli in there, its more for taste than for heat. It makes for a beautifully refreshing dessert.

Thai Chilli Sorbet
------------------

350 g sugar
100 ml water
1 birdseye chilli, finely chopped
1 stick of lemon grass finely chopped
1 cork sized piece of galangal roughly chopped
3 or 4 lime leaves with edges torn
zest of 3 limes - reserve the juice for later
handful grated coconut
1 can of coconut milk or carton of coconut cream


Make a syrup by dissolving the sugar in the water over gentle heat. 

When the sugar has dissolved add all the ingredients to the syrup apart from the lime juice and grated coconut and milk. 

Heat the syrup slowly until boiling then simmer for 10 minutes or so. 
Allow to cool and steep for an hour or two then strain through a fine sieve into a bowl.

Then add the lime juice and juice of half a lemon, along with the coconut. 
Pop the whole thing in an ice cream maker or into a suitable sized dish (I place mine in the freezer well beforehand to help speed up the freezing process) and remember to fluff it up really well with a fork or whisk occasionally (I generally do it every 45-60 minutes, nice and fluffy but it does take longer to freeze).

Serve in chilled bowls or saucer-style cocktail/champagne glasses.


This was great, although if I made it again I would probably cut down on the amount of limes used, but thats my opinion. I also loved it with about half a finely chopped, deseeded thai chilli over the top of the sorbet. You get this delicious fluffy, refreshing freezing cold dessert punctuated by these little bits of heat as you bite into a piece of the chilli.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 24, 2005)

this stuff is goooooood


----------



## chefcyn (Feb 4, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Made this on the weekend, I loved it. Don't be frightened by the chilli in there, its more for taste than for heat. It makes for a beautifully refreshing dessert.../quote]
> 
> This sounds like a great palate cleansing sorbet between courses in an international food feast--like after a rich creamy Chicken enchilada and before a Spicy rich Pork Adobo-type dish, or after a fish dish and before a beef or chicken dish.


----------

